# Geosystem Planting Rocks



## shaolin-what (Sep 11, 2005)

Has anyone else had experience w/ these planting rocks?

I've had a few different plants in these and they keep dying.

Maybe the gravel is too dense? Im currently using the geosystems gravel...not the sand but the fine gravel.


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

I have never heard of these, do you have a link to a description/picture of them?


----------



## shaolin-what (Sep 11, 2005)

check this link for a pic and description; scroll down a bit:

http://www.marinedepot.com/aquarium_miscel...nts.asp?CartId=


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

so they are abs replicas of rocks and wood? I would ditch the plastic stuff and go for real. do you ahve a pic of the substrate? Are you adding ferts to the tank? what kind of lighting do you have?
I doubt the gravel is too dense. some ppl plant in sand and have decent growth.


----------

